# Washing machine trip main breaker.



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

When my washing machine (7 year old ) was running yesterday it trip the main breaker and no power in home. We reset the breaker and the same happened twice more (took me a ittle while to realise it was the washing machine!). The socket is OK, and I presume the fuse in the plug must still be OK as the machine worked for a a couple of seconds before the fuse went again.

It was not happening never before,which is very weird only yesterday. But my mother put inside a lot of clothes yesterday.



Ah and circuit overload doesnt matter,because actually i have only tv and laptop running,like always+ oven.





Today we run again washer,but this time she put less clothes than yesterday..and no issues and its fine. No main breaker trip.


Any ideas?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've moved your thread into a better place.

How old is the main breaker and what is the amperage?? Pretty serious to have a main breaker trip. How many breakers are in your house.......is everything protected by a single breaker??

I'm not familiar with electric supply in your area.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Main is overall for power in home.

It happened too a long time ago when i run oven, but that was due to burned light bulb in oven.


But i ask about washer now, even if issue is resolved.

There are i think left 4 small breakers for light in home,for all wall sockets in all 2 rooms.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

What is the amperage rating of the main breaker??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is to contact a *qualified* electrician. The main breaker needs to be evaluated, as well as the whole electrical system in your house.


----------



## cold iron (Sep 20, 2008)

sew333 said:


> When my washing machine (7 year old ) was running yesterday it trip the main breaker and no power in home. We reset the breaker and the same happened twice more (took me a ittle while to realise it was the washing machine!). The socket is OK, and I presume the fuse in the plug must still be OK as the machine worked for a a couple of seconds before the fuse went again.
> 
> It was not happening never before,which is very weird only yesterday. But my mother put inside a lot of clothes yesterday.
> 
> ...



Replace the breaker.


----------



## sonofwilliam (Feb 26, 2013)

Replace? Only maybe, at best! What I think SABL has been trying to convey is the idea that the amperage loads of your devices total *cannot* exceed the rated service load for the main breaker. Not ever! Even if all appliances are all turned on at the same time and the over is 220v.


----------



## cold iron (Sep 20, 2008)

sonofwilliam said:


> Replace? Only maybe, at best! What I think SABL has been trying to convey is the idea that the amperage loads of your devices total *cannot* exceed the rated service load for the main breaker. Not ever! Even if all appliances are all turned on at the same time and the over is 220v.


Breakers can go south, I have seen 20 amp units trip at 12 Amps.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

cold iron said:


> Breakers can go south, I have seen 20 amp units trip at 12 Amps.


Yes, I've had that happen at my house. I'd replace that breaker and see if that solved the problem. If not, then it's time to get a qualified electrician.


----------

